
Applied machine learning at Facebook: a datacenter infrastructure perspective - feross
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/12/17/applied-machine-learning-at-facebook-a-datacenter-infrastructure-perspective/
======
virtuallynathan
Facebook is pretty rapidly ramping up their data center builds:

Prineville, Oregon 1/2010 780,000

Luela, Sweden 11/2010 290,000

Forrest City, North Carolina 11/2010 800,000

Altoona, Iowa 11/2013 2,600,000

Fort Worth, Texas 7/2015 2,500,000

Clonee, Ireland 1/2016 550,000

Los Lunas, New Mexico 9/2016 980,000

Odense, Denmark 1/2017 1,900,000

Papillion, Nebraska 4/2017 2,600,000

New Albany, Ohio 8/2017 970,000

Henrico, Virginia 10/2017 970,000

Prineville, Oregon 12/2017 900,000

Newton, Geogria 3/2018 970,000

Eagle Mountain, Utah 5/2018 970,000

Luela, Sweden 5/2018 970,000

Huntsville, Alabama 6/2018 970,000

Clonee, Ireland 7/2018 620,000

Prineville, Oregon 9/2018 970,000

Henrico, Virginia 9/2018 1,500,000

Singapore 9/2018 1,800,000

Esbjerg, Denmark 9/2018 2,600,000

For a grand total of: 27,210,000 sq ft and I'd guess about 2500-2700MW of
power. All but singapore should be in operation by EoY 2020.

